# Need some serious help......



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Guys, Ive asked a lot of questions and for a lot of help, but this is by far the most serious... I know I want to serve in the military, and I thought I knew for sure it would be the Marine Corps, but now I'm not so sure... I talked to a Army recruiter at school yesterday and he said that the Army lets you choose the job that you want in the service, and the Marines don't, you just get what you get and you don't complain. I want to work on trucks and such in the service so I could have a head start when I get out and am looking at tech schools. Also, the recruiter said the Army would pay for all of my certifications and such. In my opinion the Marines are far more prestigious than the Army(no offense to anyone that was in the Army). So my main dilemma is do I want the pride that comes with the Marines or the guarantees and advantages that come with the Army? Ive always been a person that believes that if you can change something to make it fit better to you, then why not? Ive tried to ask my parents their opinion, but they wont take me seriously about serving. So if there are any vets out there with anything that could make it an easier decision, please please please share. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## MrHuckleberry (Nov 18, 2010)

Why risk anything with a specific branch that "promises" something. Why not look into the Navy or Air Force as well? It doesn't matter which one you serve in, what matters is that you serve proudly in which ever one you choose. They all offer jobs as a Mechanic! If you want to work on trucks than anything but Marines is for you. Join, serve, travel, and see the world. Your life may take many different roads along the way and you may find out that being a truck mechanic is not what you really wanted and the military will offer and show you many different options along the way. 

Serve responsibly, serve honorably, and be dedicated to doing your job at the best of your ability. Learn and be prosperous!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

He probablyfailed to tell you that if those particular jobs are filled, then they will bump you to where they want you. Talk with ALL of the armed services, if your looking for on the job training, I would say go Air Force. While I havent served, I know a couple of recruiters. Good luck, and be proud which ever branch you choose.


----------



## Sammy1 (Oct 10, 2009)

It is all about your service. The Air Force and Navy, from what i have been told, have excelent training in technical fields and the career training carries to the civilian world. The Marine Corp and Army both offer the same but not as far spread. The Air Force will do contracts as far as being hired into a specific AFSC but it you fail Tech School a cross train is inevidable. I had the pleasure, due to my AFSC to serve next to Men and Women from all the branches and all are fine. You really need to do some research and figure out what you want for your future. If you do enjoy being outdoors and in beautiful country check out SERE Instruction in the USAF and if you really want to work on engines or motor pool type stuff all are probably equal as far as training goes. Just my opinion so nobody jump on me lol... Good luck and proud to know another young American has his country in mind, Thank You Buddy


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, I'll chime in here. I am a Vet and currently a consultant to the Navy & Marine Corps. I was in the Navy, a CB. My rate was construction mechanic. I worked on everything from trucks to dozers. When I went in, they guaranteed my rate and school. I don't know if they do that any more.

I am working with the 5th Battalion 14th Marines right now. They have a large motor pool and plenty of mechanics around. I don't know what type of programs they have. But have a serious discussion with a recruiter. If you need help let me know and I can have a Major friend of mine, hook you up.

Also my son is in the Coast Guard, they can guarantee your rate. and they do have mechanics. The rate is called MK, although it is primarily a ships engine rate. They do have vehicles and aircraft as well.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

I got the MOS ( military occupation speciality) that I wanted when I joined the Marines. That Army recruiter was just spitting horse schmit at you to try to discourage you from becoming a real man.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Newby94 said:


> Also, the recruiter said the Army would pay for all of my certifications and such. In my opinion the Marines are far more prestigious than the Army(no offense to anyone that was in the Army). .


Also what he failed to tell you was that you get Army certifications, nothing having to do with cummings, oshkosh,cat, ect. which aren't worth the paper they're written on when you get out. We are the few, the proud for a reason. Walk into that Marine recruiters office and tell him you want a guarenteed MOS, guarenteed duty station, and contract PFC (trust me on this) They may not want to give you all that stuff at first, but come their next mission day (im not even going to try to explain what that means, other than the last day to fill quotas service wide) they will give in.


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Recruiters will tell you whatever they have to to sign you up. That is how they justify their job. Talk to the recruiter with the branch you want to join. Just don't let them pump sunshine up your keister. They ALL lie. They're worse than used car salesmen.
Also, as Deadeye Hoyt mentioned, any certs you acquire in the services typically won't apply to the civilian sector. Don't let them fool you into thinking otherwise.
I'm not wanting to paint a bad light on millitary service; I just don't think I'd pee on a recruiter if he was on fire.

God bless you and help you make the right decision,
Mike


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> Also what he failed to tell you was that you get Army certifications, nothing having to do with cummings, oshkosh,cat, ect. which aren't worth the paper they're written on when you get out. We are the few, the proud for a reason. Walk into that Marine recruiters office and tell him you want a guarenteed MOS, guarenteed duty station, and contract PFC (trust me on this) They may not want to give you all that stuff at first, but come their next mission day (im not even going to try to explain what that means, other than the last day to fill quotas service wide) they will give in.


What he said. You will never regret joining the Corps. Juts make sure the MOS you want is on your contract and your g2g. Any branch of the military will drop you from your MOS if you fail the school and some times if you get NJP'ed. As long as you have a good ASVAB score and do well at your MOS school, you will be just fine. One thing to remember is if you join another branch of services and then decide to join the Marine Corps later, no matter your rank, you are going boot camp. Now if you join the Corps and then decide to switch to Army, Navy, AF, or NG, later you do not have to go through their basic schooling.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

So, clearly I'm not a military woman, but I did consider the military while in high school and my brother-in-law (a marine) told me the exact same thing about the Army!
He told me that if I most likely wouldnt get placed in the "trade/career" that I was interested in the Army and would end up "peeling potatoes" LOL

I have no idea if that's true or not, but my BIL wanted to be a firefighter... and he was... and still is.

You should google some forums for military folks (and maybe their wives, lol) and ask some Q's if they don't mind. First hand experience is where this answer is hiding 
(Try not to find biased sources. Each brand of the military seems to be very much for "their" branch and sort of get digs in on the other branches. Not all, but some do.)

OH! And good luck! 
That's a brave endeavor--very admirable!


----------



## jbshunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok let me give you my 2 cents.....Have done the Marines and the Army BS. Save yourself a lot of trouble and go Airforce. Become an airplane mechanic (many different types) this will transfer you over to the civilian side very nicely. Good Luck with which ever you chose, but REALLY consider the AIRFORCE they will treat you better in every thing.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

jbshunter said:


> Ok let me give you my 2 cents.....Have done the Marines and the Army BS. Save yourself a lot of trouble and go Airforce. Become an airplane mechanic (many different types) this will transfer you over to the civilian side very nicely. Good Luck with which ever you chose, but REALLY consider the AIRFORCE they will treat you better in every thing.


My uncle is a Major in the AF and he strongly recommended that I not join the AF but rather the Marine Corps because AF training does not transfer well into civilian world. Granted I am not a mechanic, but I do know that just being able to put USMC in your resume is huge!


----------



## docjay (Dec 1, 2010)

First,it all depends on your ASVAB score. Second,if you score high enough for the MOS(job) then stand firm and hold out till they offer it to you. I played these games with the Navy and Army for a socom mos and the Army came through first and the rest is history. Good Luck to anyone taking the military route...remember never believe what the recruiter says till you see it in writing.


----------



## nightcrawler (Sep 21, 2006)

A little over 4 years ago I went into the Airforce with a guarenteed afsc(mos) 3E7X1 Fire protection. My brother thought he did too with the army but he didnt read the fine print, not bashing it is what it is. Get everything in writing and READ THE FINE PRINT. The Air force was a great experience and gave me a lot of training that did transfer to the civillian world and I was treated waaay better than my brother with the army. The Air force has lots of jobs other than flying planes and all navy jobs arent on ships. There are a lot of good jobs in all of the branches find out which is best for you and which one you will benefit most from. Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will tell you rite now, dont belive a word the recruiter tells you, I just got out of the army after serving 5 years. And do not go into any type of a mechanic job, You will be working your tail off. I regret ever going in as a tank mechanic. Unless the military is your last option I would look for work elsewhere. I am proud that I served, but the military aint what it use to be, they are more gang members and thugs in the military than they are descent americans. Im just being honest.


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is my thought Newby and it comes from personal experience. ALL RECRUITERS ARE ****ING LIARS!!!!


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

silentdeathtx4 said:


> I will tell you rite now, dont belive a word the recruiter tells you, I just got out of the army after serving 5 years. And do not go into any type of a mechanic job, *You will be working your tail off*. I regret ever going in as a tank mechanic. Unless the military is your last option I would look for work elsewhere. I am proud that I served, but the military aint what it use to be, they are more *gang members and thugs in the military than they are descent americans*. Im just being honest.


*BS*

Military ain't what it use to be? You had to work your tail off? Waaaaah. Good thing you didn't join the Marine Corps. This is exactly what I called it, BS. The military obviously has its bad apples, always has and always will, but to say the majority of them are thugs is completely lunatic. nuf said.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jfriesner said:


> *BS*
> 
> Military ain't what it use to be? You had to work your tail off? Waaaaah. Good thing you didn't join the Marine Corps. This is exactly what I called it, BS. The military obviously has its bad apples, always has and always will, but to say the majority of them are thugs is completely lunatic. nuf said.


I agree...I work with them every day and all I see is the finest young people our country has to offer and that is no BS


----------



## mayday (Nov 15, 2006)

Jfriesner said:


> My uncle is a Major in the AF and he strongly recommended that I not join the AF but rather the Marine Corps because AF training does not transfer well into civilian world. Granted I am not a mechanic, but I do know that just being able to put USMC in your resume is huge!



I have been in the AF for 19 years as a aircraft mechanic and with my AFSC 2A571 I can walk in and test for a A&P FAA Licence (with out taken a votech training course) which is the civilian certification to work on commercial aircraft. I have dealt/deployed with all of the military services and I am saying GO AF!!! Right now I supervise airmen that are working on their college degrees (AS,BS,MS) with 100% tuition paid by the AF. 
ANYONE SERVING IN THE MILITARY is huge on a resume!! 
My best advice is pick the jobyou want, figure out which branch of service you want to commit to. When you talk to a recruiter don't take anything less and don't let them BS you into anything you don't want. If they want you they will give you what you want and if they can't guarantee (in writing) the job you want turn around and walk to the next one. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## mayday (Nov 15, 2006)

silentdeathtx4 said:


> I will tell you rite now, dont belive a word the recruiter tells you, I just got out of the army after serving 5 years. And do not go into any type of a mechanic job, You will be working your tail off. I regret ever going in as a tank mechanic. Unless the military is your last option I would look for work elsewhere. I am proud that I served, but the military aint what it use to be, they are more gang members and thugs in the military than they are descent americans. Im just being honest.


TOTAL BS!!!!! Just like in the civilian world in the military we have our share of crime! Just human nature. I tell you write now I have worked side by side with all military branchs that are OUTSTANDING AMERICANS!!! more so then not!!!!!.In the begining of OEF and OIF I was deployed and yes I worked my tail off 16-18 hour days 7 days a week for the first three months in both conflicts. but nothing will ever compare in the civilian world that will give me that much job satisfaction when my B-1 bomber came back empty after dropping 24 2000lb GPS guided muntions on the Taliban heads!!!!!! Knowing I was doing my part saving AMERICAN lives!!


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Not necessarily. I was an aircraft mechanic for 20 years, and without extra (civilian) schooling you won't be working on civilian aircraft. 



jbshunter said:


> Ok let me give you my 2 cents.....Have done the Marines and the Army BS. Save yourself a lot of trouble and go Airforce. Become an airplane mechanic (many different types) this will transfer you over to the civilian side very nicely. Good Luck with which ever you chose, but REALLY consider the AIRFORCE they will treat you better in every thing.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

There is a lot more to this like any job they can promise you a lot and sometimes it never happens. I am an Army Vet and while it I dealth with many Awol and Deserters and some were told about the job they would be doin and yet after basic and their advnaced training they never really got to do what they thought the jb was going to be whtyjer operating heavy equipment or whatvere. They were not high enough in rank to get the opportunity they were more of a laborer doing clean up and other simple tasks. Noy saying everyone has that experience just knowing what might hgappen and know that nothing is every what some promise. So go in with your eyes wide open. When I went it after taking the tess I qualified for any MOS in the Army and I chose Military Police, but I had some things against me one was that I am slighly color blind so that was the first hurdle, then making it thru the AIT which seem one of my DI's had an issue with one of the Instructors and seem a few of us were given a tough go to get thru part of the tarining and it is a go no go testing in some parts of the trainning. But I did make and like the job a lot though when I got out and got a 2 year degree in Law Enforcement that was as far as I could go first I did not meet the color Blind requirement and then about 6 months after getting my degree I was diagnosed with Type I Diabetes and back then it was not acceptable to have either yet I know many that were let thru because the municipality hire others with these conditions one totally color blind and they did the job for 20 plus years yet I was not able to. So let it go so I would suggest have a back up plan it took me yearsto find a career that I am decent at but right now jobs change and what was good 5 years ago and not so now. So have an eye on the future and have good skills in a couple of fields to be able to make it to retirement. Like tight now looks like autos are becoming more alternative fuels and that mght be one thing to take in account because they are just coming out and know that the high voltage is a dangerous thing unless you know thjis because the militray is looking for a change in their vehicles and electric might me the way the go.

So just have your eyes open and yes you shoudl be able to pick your MOS and at least your first duty station if they tell you other wise look at a different branch. If they want you they will make it work out just don't sign till you have it all in writing and you pass the entry test to make choice of career / MOS you want.

LFM


----------



## bluto in mo (Dec 16, 2010)

what ever you request from a recruiter make sure it is in the contract *get it in writing*.


----------

